# Erkennt ihr einen Star an Ihren Augen ?



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

*Ratespiel !!!*

Erkennt ihr einen Star an Ihren Augen ? 
Versuchts mal wer ist das ? 
Alle mal mitmachen bin gespannt wie gut ihr seit !

*Wers raus kriegt darf die nächsten Augen präsentieren !! *




​


----------



## LDFI (19 Jan. 2010)

/


----------



## Claudia (19 Jan. 2010)

sage Maxi Biewer


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

Beide falsch​


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

*einer Tipp :sie ist eine bekannte deutsche Moderatorin* 
​


----------



## LDFI (19 Jan. 2010)

Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## Leecher (19 Jan. 2010)

Ruth Moschner oder babsi schöneberger...


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

*beide falsch *
​


----------



## LDFI (19 Jan. 2010)

Sonya Kraus , mein letzes Gebot


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

*nö so heisst die gute nicht *
​


----------



## Leecher (19 Jan. 2010)

Nina Eichinger


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

*nein falsch *


----------



## Claudia (19 Jan. 2010)

*Daniela Aschenbach*


----------



## Leecher (19 Jan. 2010)

Ich sag Annika Kipp!


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

*Na das wurde Zeit hier die Auflösung *









*Leecher du bist dran* 
​


----------



## Leecher (19 Jan. 2010)

So, here we go!
Actress-International!







viel Spass beim raten 
​


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

CAmeron Diaz ?


----------



## Leecher (19 Jan. 2010)

*falsch!*


----------



## LDFI (19 Jan. 2010)

Kate Winslet


----------



## Leecher (19 Jan. 2010)

Lichtjahre entfernt


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

gibts ein tipp


----------



## Leecher (19 Jan. 2010)

nachwuchs star


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

*leecher gib uns ein tipp *


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 Jan. 2010)

gute arbeit leecher ist wirklich schwer verdammt ich weiss es nicht keine idee


----------



## Q (20 Jan. 2010)

*Q rät mit!*

AnnaLynne McCord!


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 Jan. 2010)

Uma Thurman:WOW:


----------



## Katzun (20 Jan. 2010)

das ist sarah connor


...glaub ich


----------



## Leecher (20 Jan. 2010)

*10000 Punkte für das Q *




Q ist dran


----------



## Q (20 Jan. 2010)

*Weiter gehts!*

Da ich ja doch Recht hatte, versuch ich mal was neues:




 

http://www.imagebam.com​


----------



## Katzun (20 Jan. 2010)

silvester stalon?


ich habe keine ahnung


----------



## Leecher (20 Jan. 2010)

Du solltest keine pics nehmen die du eben erst gepostet hast 

das ist Ana Beatriz


----------



## Q (20 Jan. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> silvester stalon?
> 
> 
> ich habe keine ahnung




haha!


----------



## Q (20 Jan. 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Du solltest keine pics nehmen die du eben erst gepostet hast
> 
> das ist Ana Beatriz



rööööööchtig!  Da schaut sich ja jemand meine Posts an :thumbup:



 ​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## Leecher (20 Jan. 2010)

*Round Two! 
Let´s get started!

Actress International [Not U.S]*





​


----------



## NAFFTIE (21 Jan. 2010)

kim kadasian


----------



## Leecher (21 Jan. 2010)

Nö...


----------



## NAFFTIE (21 Jan. 2010)

schöne gucker wem gehören die vielleicht
Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## NAFFTIE (21 Jan. 2010)

oder Kristin Kreuk


----------



## Leecher (21 Jan. 2010)

Nein nafftie Nein... aaaaber...


----------



## Q (21 Jan. 2010)

*Kourtney Kardashian *


----------



## Leecher (21 Jan. 2010)

nein Q


----------



## NAFFTIE (21 Jan. 2010)

Daria Werbowy mein letztes angebot


----------



## Leecher (21 Jan. 2010)

neeeein


----------



## NAFFTIE (21 Jan. 2010)

Allison Mack


----------



## Leecher (21 Jan. 2010)

Nein... aber du hast dir gerade die Finger verbrannt


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2010)

Erica Durance 

das muss sie sein da passt alles deiner tipps


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2010)

Salma Hayek


----------



## HotJeans (22 Jan. 2010)

Jonathan Rhys Meyers *lol* und Brad Pitt.....auch Ian Somerhalder ! 
Von den Mädels : Madonna.


----------



## Leecher (22 Jan. 2010)

NAFFTIE schrieb:


> Erica Durance
> 
> das muss sie sein da passt alles deiner tipps



Hat ja lange gedauert  




​


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2010)

war auch schwer leecher aber gut so  darum ist das nächste auch nicht einfach 

hier kommts wer mag das sein ?

international mehr geht nicht sonst wirds zu einfach


----------



## saviola (22 Jan. 2010)

Nelly Furtado.......


----------



## NAFFTIE (22 Jan. 2010)

nein


----------



## Emilysmummie (24 Jan. 2010)

*ANGELINA :hearts:*


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Jan. 2010)

nein falsch 

zweiter tipp und letzter sie ist ein topmodel


----------



## Leecher (24 Jan. 2010)

micaela Schäfer


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Jan. 2010)

falsch leecher


----------



## Leecher (24 Jan. 2010)

Dann ist es heidi klum


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Jan. 2010)

nein leecher falsch


----------



## Leecher (24 Jan. 2010)

Giselle Bündchen

Mist ich bin die ganze Zeit von national ausgegangen


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Jan. 2010)

nein falsch leecher


----------



## NAFFTIE (25 Jan. 2010)

ok tipp internationales model was in deutschland lebte oder noch ? ich weiss garnicht genau


----------



## Jack Travise (26 Jan. 2010)

lebt sie noch hier oder lebte sie hier, das is nämlich ein gewaltiger unterschied


----------



## NAFFTIE (26 Jan. 2010)

also nicht mehr in deutschland hab gerade nachgelesen


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Jan. 2010)

ich fasse nochmal zusammen internationales model hat in deutschland gelebt und ich setzt noch eins drauf war mtv moderatorin





eh nu ist es einfach


----------



## Leecher (28 Jan. 2010)

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Jan. 2010)

*wurd auch echt zeit leecher * 

http://www.imgbox.de/?pr=nafftie-Sylvie.jpeg


----------



## Leecher (31 Jan. 2010)

So die nächste:



 

Viel Spass!​


----------



## NAFFTIE (3 Feb. 2010)

Annika Kipp


----------



## chris1712 (7 Feb. 2010)

Annika Kipp!


----------



## Rohling (14 Feb. 2010)

Auflösung?


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Feb. 2010)

Nina Eichinger mit hüüüüülfe


----------



## Leecher (16 Feb. 2010)

*Falsch nafftie

Auflösung:

Nina Eichinger


*​


----------



## Leecher (16 Feb. 2010)

Eyyy Editieren gilt nicht 

Bist trotzdem dran


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 März 2010)

na denn wer ist das D: 
internationale schaupielerin sehr bekannt !!!



​


----------



## Toadie (25 Apr. 2010)

lief gestern nen Film mit der auf pro 7 oder?  

Jessica Biel


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Mai 2010)

Jo richtig Toadie :thumbup:

Jessica Biel 

du bist dran ! 




​


----------



## Xtinalover (4 Juli 2010)

die nächste:


----------



## nadiine (4 Juli 2010)

Christina Aguilera ;D


----------



## Xtinalover (5 Juli 2010)

richtig.:thumbup:
naja, war nicht besonders schwierig.


----------



## nadiine (6 Juli 2010)

Viel Spaß beim raten


----------



## Xtinalover (6 Juli 2010)

alyssa milano.


----------



## nadiine (7 Juli 2010)

leider falsch


----------



## NAFFTIE (18 Dez. 2010)

Bai Ling ?


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Dez. 2010)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## Muli (18 Dez. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> Nazan Eckes



Ist auch meine Vermutung ...


----------



## Liink (20 Nov. 2012)

holly-marie-combs?


----------



## blueeyes1973 (17 Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch auf Nazan tippen.


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Silvie van der Vaart?


----------



## vernichdennis (10 Aug. 2013)

Mirijam Pielhau


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Aug. 2013)

Raten auf ein nicht vorhandenes Bild was down ist , ist nicht wirlklich möglich oder ?

Hier wäre dann eine neue Runde dran :

also wer Lust hat , Bitte


----------



## xmodder (10 Aug. 2013)

Den Part übernehme ich doch gerne


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

Schauspieler mehr als Musiker...


----------



## xmodder (12 Aug. 2013)

Wenn ichs richtig verstehe ist das ne Frage, ja sie ist Schauspielerin


----------



## blueeyes1973 (25 Sep. 2013)

Ist es Dorkas Kiefer?


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Sep. 2013)

Anna Sophia Robb


----------



## xmodder (29 Sep. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Anna Sophia Robb



Jap, richtig!


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2013)

Augen sind schon leicht zu erkennen, naja trotzdem schön dass man gewonnen hat 

Ich werde die Tage mal was raussuchen :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2013)

So hat etwas gedauert, hier sind neue


----------



## blueeyes1973 (27 Jan. 2014)

Schauspielerin?


----------



## alialu (31 Jan. 2014)

Neee das gelingt mir leider nicht.


----------

